
My First Virtual Reality Groping - lucaspiller
https://medium.com/@jordanbelamire/my-first-virtual-reality-sexual-assault-2330410b62ee
======
kakarot
"Women, after all, are supposed to be cool, and take any form of sexual
harassment with a laugh."

Who the fuck thinks that?

~~~
pjc50
Women are regularly told, when complaining, that it was "just a joke".

~~~
kakarot
That's just sociopaths being sociopaths, it isn't a dogma that the male
population is trying to enforce on women.

------
thecopy
Is this satire?

------
retrogradeorbit
Reminds me of this h3h3 episode:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UheC38wpRYg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UheC38wpRYg)

Remember people, it's completely within your power to switch the game off at
any moment! I guess "I disconnected from a multiplayer game because it was
filled with jerks" article just doesn't get the same number of clicks as "I
was virtually groped in a misogynistic rape fest!"

But, your honour, I was so traumatised I just couldn't click exit!

~~~
parenthephobia
You're attacking a strawman. She did exit, and she didn't say she "was
virtually groped in a misogynistic rape fest".

Perhaps she's just one of those crazy people who think that just because one
_can_ stop playing multiplayer games doesn't mean it is perfectly okay to be a
massive jerk to other players.

~~~
kls
_just because one can stop playing multiplayer games doesn 't mean it is
perfectly okay to be a massive jerk to other players._

That's pretty much the norm, the cold hard reality is that online games is
pretty much the land where trolls come from. Play any game where random people
play together and you are bound to land on one that someone is doing something
to annoy the crap out of the other players. It is the norm, and most people
just quit.

I watch my boys play a game where you can end up killing team members from
friendly fire and it never fails that at some point, someone joins that makes
it their mission to hunt their team and kill them just to P.O. everyone in the
game. I think it would be a far stretch to complain that one is a victim of
virtual murder due to this. Rather it is a troll doing what trolls do. She
should have done what everyone else does, drop from that game and join a
different one, with other players.

~~~
user5994461
Game used to have an option "vote to kick player X". That is uber effective
against teamkillers and abusers ;)

